# Mt. Vernon "COMB BLOWER JAMMED"



## jjmatte (Feb 9, 2009)

My Mt. Vernon was displaying this error this AM and wouldn't clear. I had to leave for work so couldn't fiddle with it. Is this something I can do myself?


----------



## JoeS (Feb 9, 2009)

Try unplugging the unit for a minute or so and starting back up. How old is the stove?


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 9, 2009)

My AE did that the first week I had it.  Tech had to replace the blower.


----------



## jjmatte (Feb 9, 2009)

JoeS said:
			
		

> Try unplugging the unit for a minute or so and starting back up. How old is the stove?


It is only a few months old.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 9, 2009)

When did you last clean the exhaust system, how many tons of pellets have you put through the stove, and are there any oily spots under the combustion blower motor.  

There have been a large number of blowers that have failed lately according to two dealers I've talked to and the problem isn't confined to one particular stove companies products.

I've had both blowers on my new stove replaced for different problems.


----------



## jjmatte (Feb 9, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> When did you last clean the exhaust system, how many tons of pellets have you put through the stove, and are there any oily spots under the combustion blower motor.
> 
> There have been a large number of blowers that have failed lately according to two dealers I've talked to and the problem isn't confined to one particular stove companies products.
> 
> I've had both blowers on my new stove replaced for different problems.



I've not cleaned the exhaust system yet. I've burned about 3 tons so far. I've never looked at the blower, do i need to pull the whole unit out to see it?


----------



## JoeS (Feb 9, 2009)

jjmatte said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are in serious need of a cleaning!!


----------



## Xena (Feb 9, 2009)

JoeS said:
			
		

> You are in serious need of a cleaning!!



What he said, you are in serious need of a major cleaning!
Stove and pipe.   Might want to read a few threads about
what that entails.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 9, 2009)

JoeS said:
			
		

> jjmatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is very likely you need to do a cleaning at the very least you need to check the exhaust on a regular basis based upon how many bags you've burned.   If the pellets produce a lot of ash you need to check more frequently than if they produce little ash.


----------



## jjmatte (Feb 10, 2009)

JoeS said:
			
		

> jjmatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My owner's manual says once a year for exhaust cleaning.


----------



## jjmatte (Feb 10, 2009)

I unpluged and repluged the unit last night and it's running fine now.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 10, 2009)

Your owners manual cleaning timetable is based upon what is considered normal use with quality pellets, you need to check your exhaust system on a regular basis.

According to my manual annual means once a year or every ton.  

These stoves were never meant to be run as whole house heaters.

If I were you I'd still check that exhaust system.


----------



## jjmatte (Feb 10, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Your owners manual cleaning timetable is based upon what is considered normal use with quality pellets, you need to check your exhaust system on a regular basis.
> 
> According to my manual annual means once a year or every ton.
> 
> ...


Do I need to pull the whole unit out from the fireplace, or is it something I can do with it in place? It is vented up the chiney.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 10, 2009)

I suspect you'll have to pull it out.   

I haven't looked at how your insert is set up so I haven't a clue as to what that entails.

I've put three tons through my stove and I have been cleaning the exhaust system every ton and believe me it has needed it.  How bad it gets depends upon a number of factors one of which is ash content of the pellets (which has been high in my case).


----------



## Xena (Feb 10, 2009)

X2 what smokeythebear said.

Additionally, after 3 tons I'd pull the blowers and clean them
good with a toothbrush for the fins then blow clean with
compressed air.


----------



## humpin iron (Feb 14, 2009)

you do not have to pull the unit out.  All parts for cleaning can be accessed through the frt dr and the rt side panel.  Study the owners manual on how to drop the fireback and you will need to pop off the exhaust motor, you MUST use a new gasket when the motor is put back on


----------

